# Naww! :3



## Rat_Lover (Jan 18, 2013)

So I was on this site playing with the shelter cats when this cat came up to the camera and did this. I found it adorable and wanted to take the cat home, but of course I can't, it's much to far away. I can enjoy his/her cuteness from my computer.


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh! I love playing with shelter cats online!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

What? How is this possible? I WANT TO PLAY WITH SHELTER CATS ONLINE!


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Lol Rumy if you go to certain shelter sites they have webcams and interactive toys you can control in the kitty rooms 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Rumy91989 said:


> What? How is this possible? I WANT TO PLAY WITH SHELTER CATS ONLINE!


AGREEE!!! This sounds like the best way to waste time ever. I've never heard of such a thing.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Muttlycrew said:


> Lol Rumy if you go to certain shelter sites they have webcams and interactive toys you can control in the kitty rooms
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Do you know of any specifically? I want to get on this boat ASAP!


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

I know the oregon humane society does. Just google "OHS interactive kitty cam" 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThreeMagicBeans (Dec 16, 2012)

The Michigan Humane Society does also! It's so cute, and fun!


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

This is the GREATEST thing I've ever heard of. I'm doing this now!


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

http://www.ipetcompanion.com/

This site links a lot of the shelter cat cams.


----------

